# injection code for pneumococcal



## yvette31 (Oct 3, 2008)

I work for a cardilogist (adults) and we give pneumococcal vaccination. I'm not really sure if these are the correct codes that I should be billing.  I can use some direction!!!!!!

medicare 90732 &G0009/// Non Medicare 90732 & 90471.


Is this the correct way?


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks good to me.  We also use 90471 for non-Medicare plans.

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/426937_2


----------



## ssteele (Oct 6, 2008)

The problem with using 90471 for medicare patients is that is not reimbursed at 100%. Most things the media is putting out says that the injections are covered at 100%, which is why you should use G0009 which is covered 100%.


----------



## dmaec (Oct 6, 2008)

yvette31 
I agree with rebecca - your codes are correct as you have them.  We code the same way 
_{that's my opinion on the posted matter}_


----------

